# Sound Lautstärke ohne spezifische API regulieren



## Developer_X (18. Jan 2010)

Hi, ich wollte mal wissen, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt die Lautstärle eines Sounds in Java zu regulieren, ohne spezischife API sondern mit der Standard Version?

Developer_X


----------



## Noctarius (18. Jan 2010)

Let me google that for you


----------



## Developer_X (18. Jan 2010)

danke


----------



## Noctarius (18. Jan 2010)

Google das nächste Mal selber -.-


----------

